# been on dry land too long



## B_Reid (Aug 7, 2011)

Off this week from the grind. looking to crew out of galveston/freeport. Up for anything simply want to get on the water and wet the hook. Gladly help with gas and bait. Have my own gear and tackle. Give me a holler and lets go.

Branden
612-669-2670


----------



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

B_Reid said:


> Off this week from the grind. looking to crew out of galveston/freeport. Up for anything simply want to get on the water and wet the hook. Gladly help with gas and bait. Have my own gear and tackle. Give me a holler and lets go.
> 
> Branden
> 612-669-2670


PM sent


----------

